# Ltx 1046 vt



## Slogun (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a brand new machine. In the highest position, the mower deck rubs on the right rear tire. I intend on looking closer into it for an adjustment, but I'm on endless business trips right now. Since I paid to have the deck put on when I purchased it I thought I'd do the simplest thing first and call the Dealer I purchased it from. He said, well...don't put it in the highest position. That seems logical, however the position is there for you to use when cruising. I think they mounted it out-of-adjustment. Any opinions on this? thanks.


----------

